# Ice chest radios



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey there 2coolers! I have been building radio coolers for a while and recently wanted a challenge of making ice chest radios that are still functional as ice chests. I built a 165 quart cooler that was functional as an ice chest then I built this rustic cooler radio. It has a jbl head unit with Bluetooth, USB, aux connection, and am/fm. 4 six and a half inch jbl marine speakers and a stainless tray underneath the USB/aux plug so if you need to plug something in you it can be stored in the tray and not laying out getting over heated. I wanted it to be portable and not tied to an outlet so I put a sealed battery in it with a charger. We have had them play for about 13 hours on a single charge. The cooler is a 45 qt styrofoam cooler in a wooden frame that a good friend of mine makes. I am always looking to improve so I would like to reach out to you guys for any thoughts. Thanks for looking!






























Here is a video of it






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is one that I made for my mom. It has all of the same capabilities of the first one but has six speakers. This thing is loud!





































Here is a video of this one. Don't be afraid of the music, it's just the great Texas Tornadoes!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

